# AUSTIN | Austin Proper | 121m | 397ft | 32 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

- dmca


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Work said to begin soon...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Height is 121 m, 397 ft - 32 floors. Breaks ground August 1st.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Goldman Sachs Joins Austin Proper Hotel & Residences As Capital Partner *



> The Kor Group is proud to announce that it has formed a partnership with the Merchant Banking Division of Goldman, Sachs & Co., who joins the development team as capital partner for Austin Proper Hotel & Residences.
> The 33-story, 500,000 square-foot, mixed-use project in downtown Austin will be managed and branded by the lifestyle hotel operator, Proper Hospitality, and includes interior design by international style icon Kelly Wearstler; 244 hotel rooms; multiple dining options by McGuire Moorman Hospitality; over 12,000 square feet of indoor and outdoor meeting and event space; and retail. Perched atop the hotel are 99 exclusive for-sale condominium residences and penthouses. The project is located in the GreenWater redevelopment on Block 188 in the heart of the dynamic 2nd Street District at its intersection with Nueces.
> The residences and penthouses are quickly pre-selling. Residences are currently priced from $600,000-$3,000,000 and penthouses from $3,400,000-$8,000,000. The project has received its site development permit, and construction is slated to begin Q3 2016, with the hotel opening in 2018.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

speculator


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

On the right









credit: corvairkeith


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

6/16


Austin Proper by Darius Fontenette, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

topped out


Austin Proper by Darius Fontenette, on Flickr

impressive looking density:

https://skyrisecities.com/news/2018/08/austin-proper-hotel-and-residences-tops-texas-capital


----------

